# What Poundage does Cousins, Wilde shoot



## Brown Hornet

60 I believe...I know they shoot that outdoors. They may turn it down some indoors but I wouldn't be surprised if they didn't.


----------



## Jbird

*Reo*

Has been know to shoot as little as 45# indoors

Jbird


----------



## asa1485

Cool. I know it takes a few pounds to get those logs to fly but did not know how much.


----------



## iharangozo94

i saw a pic of reo in vegas and he had his 27's way long...he probably wasnt pulling a whole lot


----------



## swerve

iharangozo94 said:


> i saw a pic of reo in vegas and he had his 27's way long...he probably wasnt pulling a whole lot


Actually he was shooting 60 lbs and has been for the last couple years. Holds better for him.


----------



## cath8r

I read where Dave used 55# to win Vegas 2 years ago.


----------



## NEVADAPRO

It's more about the holding weight for most than peak weight. I know people who like 17lbs and people who like 25lbs! What ever helps with the combination of mass weight, holding weight and your stabilizer configuration.


----------



## archeryal

*Fita*

The FITA rule says that you must shoot no more than 60#. I understand they often set up for 59 or 59.5# to avoid problems, although judges recognize that there are variations between bow scales and would probably allow a 1# variation. Of course, they can decide to shoot less weight and I suppose they could go higher if the shoot was sanctioned by someone else (NFAA, etc).


----------



## Reo

Here is a little info I shot 66 at vegas and 58.5 at the world outdoor. Like some one said there is a 60 limit in FITA.

Reo Wilde


----------



## Spotshooter2

Reo , just curious if you or one of the other pros going to give the carbon riser bow a try. If you do could you give us a report back on it.


----------



## Reo

If I get a chance to shoot one I will make sure to give a review. I have heard that it is a different feel it doesn't have that metal shot feel. I also heard it is really dead. This is what I'm hearing.

Reo


----------



## Beastmaster

Spotshooter2 said:


> Reo , just curious if you or one of the other pros going to give the carbon riser bow a try. If you do could you give us a report back on it.


The Hoyt rep will be stopping by the pro shop that I teach at to show the 2010 bows this Friday. I know I will have more details on it once I shoot them.

-Steve


----------



## Spotshooter2

Thanks Reo and Beastmaster


----------



## Beastmaster

Okay - I had a chance to shoot:

Carbon Matrix
Maxxis 31
Maxxis 35
Alphaburner
Vixxcen


Carbon Matrix - That bow is the most dead in the hand bow I've ever shot. More so than the Elites and Athens bows that I've shot (or that I own). Speed is good enough to do the work it needs to do. The sad part - it's too dead. There is no feedback whatsoever. No kick, no cam torque movement, no vibration, no noise other than the "snick" of the arrow going downrange. It's an eerie, odd shooting bow. Unfortunately, I can't see it being used in Arizona too well - it's too hot in the summertime.

Maxxis 31 - very smooth bow. Easy to draw, and you can get people down to the 24" DL range with the proper cams (Z3, I think). It's like the Hoyt Vulcan got resurrected again. 

Maxxis 35 - This was my personal fave out of the test batch. Smooth, extremely quiet, and enough feedback to tell you if you did great or if you totally futzed up the shot. No vibration whatsoever. 

Alphaburner - One word - wow. The bottom cam kicks out slightly, but overall, it's a very good bow to get. It fired my 450 grain telephone poles very well. Slightly harsh draw cycle, but not as bad as the PSE Omen.

Vixxcen - Nice bow. I personally can't see anyone buying it when you have the Maxxis 31 and 35. I know some women want the pink stuff, but the Maxxis shoots soooooo much better.

I was sad - the rep wasn't able to bring out any Contenders. I was hoping to compare them against the Vantage, Ultra, and Pro's. The rep promised he'd bring out a Contender for the pro shop's customer appreciation day next month.

-Steve


----------



## monte_arrow

Reo said:


> Here is a little info I shot 66 at vegas and 58.5 at the world outdoor. Like some one said there is a 60 limit in FITA.
> 
> Reo Wilde


Hello, Reo
would like to know which arrow you used with the 58.5# outdoors?
and which indoors.

Congratulations for your win at world outdoor, well done!!!
Cheers
Milan


----------

